# Tis the season



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

For flooding. Our creek is now a roaring river, a few people have had to evacuate their homes until the water goes down, we have 45 mph winds, and out electricity is threatening to fail (lights are flickering like mad!)! Ugh... I despise November! What's the weather like for y'all?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

At what time of day....? Cold and rainy on Sat. Gorgeous on Sunday. Chilly and damp on Monday. Pouring rain all day today.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Right now it is cold with rain. It will be getting colder tonight, which means icy roads. Also this rain is supposed to turn into 3-5 inches of snow.
No doubt there will be car accidents tomorrow morning.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Bother. 

Rained all day here, most of yesterday, and no signs of it stopping until tomorrow evening.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry, I hope it gets better for you!
We've had a lot of rain since wee hours Sunday morning, finally tapered off this afternoon. our creek isn't flooding, but it sure went from a small trickle to quite full, but not up high enough that it's spread out where the goats can't jump across to go browse in the woods.
It was also warm here today and windy, we had the 40mph wind gusts, but a high of 65 so not complaining, it felt great even with the wind.
Tomorrow mid to upper 50s and the sun is actually supposed to stop hiding..FINALLY! 
Looks like nice weather until later this weekend. THey are talking about snow early next week. YIKES!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, since I'm just north of you in WA... It's stormy and rainy here too. I'm hosting a buck for a week or two to breed my last doe.. and I sure wish they could all be out enjoying the yard together, instead of cooped up in the barn.. Oh Well, I hope it lets up for a while..Soon..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Flood watch for my area. Glad we are up high on a hill.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Tornado watches for today  Thankfully nothing hit us and it has passed


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

It's rainy here. I feel like a duck. I've stopped wearing socks, because my shoes leak. I can handle wet feet but not wet socks. The critters are tired of the rain. I have a dog who is terrified of it, and he's been stuck inside for about two weeks. I force him out several times a day so he doesn't do his business inside.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I realize it is Central California but it is COLD. It has been getting into the 30's at night. Still, when I go out to feed and check on everyone in the late PM the goats are still hanging around outside. Some of the chickens roost on the fence (they have roosts in the coop) and the bunnies just seem to love it. I seem to be the only one complaining.
There is Thanksgiving rain in the forecast. Luckily for us; there was a family conflict so we are actually having our Holiday dinner on Friday so everyone can make it.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Snow, snow and more snow.......


----------

